# What new tractor will equal this?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

What could I buy new for $3995 that would equal this tractor that has 1 hour on a new 14 HP Kohler, 3 point cat "0" hitch, belly blade, ALL original manuals, the original Kohler, the original tires and rims in addition to the wheels you see in the photo? No mower deck, but I know where to get a 48" that will fit. Is there anything out there that comes close to this? 

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=39e337cd-486e-7541-7625-7ef237d42591&size=>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice Joe is it yours or are you thinking about buying it.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

yes joe, nice looking ride.. do you know about what year it is?


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

WOW! It's a diesel, right? It looks refurbished, what year is it? I could use this tractor right away. I'd put a Johnny Bucket SENIOR on it, and a rear plow. MAN, could I do some work. The center blade makes it like a road grader(motorgrader), the best kind. Heck, in my retired status, I could hire it out. What a dreamer.
Buy it, buy it, buy it.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice set up, how much would the mower cost?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I am very sad it is not my tractor, sadder still i can not really afford it, but maybe if I sell some other stuff...

It is a 1969 (that's right it is 35 years old) ground up restored Deere 140 H3. Sorry Willie, it ain't a diesel, just a good old style single cylinder high torque ground thumpin' Kohler. The mower deck in restored condition to match the tractor might be had for $500. I'd probably find a used one for around $250-300 and refurbish it myself. They are easy to do. This tractor was available with a front loader as an option, a rear mounted trencher (ground saw a.k.a. ditch witch), 48" front mounted snow blower, rear tiller, and other attachments that you never even see today. What could I buy new today for the $3995 asking price that equals this?


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

Hmmm. What could you buy new today for 4K that is even in the same class as that Deere 140. You already know the answer - nothing. Not Deere, Simplicity, Cub Cadet, Toro/Wheelhorse, Kubota, etc. You would have to spend 8 - 10K today for the equivalent (Deere X series, Cub 5000, Simplicity Legacy, etc.) Of course the old models were probably the same relative cost as these models today. 

I bought my Deere GT225 in 2000 for $3500 with a Freedom 42 deck and while called a garden tractor, it is a glorified lawn tractor when compared to the 140. (what does that say about the "L" and "LT" series?) I will say the new models are more comfortable, ride smoother, and usually produce a better cut. Those are the only advantages I see compared to the old iron which does everything else better.

Imagine a garden tractor today with a one lunger like the Kohler Magnum. Everyone wants a big 25HP twin cylinder that is smooooooth and quiet - until the mower is engaged. LOL


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I am very sad it is not my tractor, sadder still i can not really afford it, but maybe if I sell some other stuff...
> 
> It is a 1969 (that's right it is 35 years old) ground up restored Deere 140 H3. Sorry Willie, it ain't a diesel, just a good old style single cylinder high torque ground thumpin' Kohler. The mower deck in restored condition to match the tractor might be had for $500. I'd probably find a used one for around $250-300 and refurbish it myself. They are easy to do. This tractor was available with a front loader as an option, a rear mounted trencher (ground saw a.k.a. ditch witch), 48" front mounted snow blower, rear tiller, and other attachments that you never even see today. What could I buy new today for the $3995 asking price that equals this? *


l like that scraper blade do you have close up pics of it l would love to get one for my JD 212


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts13,
That is the only photo there was. I checked at www.weekendfreedommachines.org for info on a center blade for the 200 series, but no info indicates that one was ever available. They were made for the 120 and 140 tractors. You can paruse over there and look at the model info section, and then click on the attachments to see what was offered back in the day. There is another 140 set up with a center blade in their archives. I've posted a link below:

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/discus/messages/335/11917.html#POST7578


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *jbetts13,
> That is the only photo there was. I checked at www.weekendfreedommachines.org for info on a center blade for the 200 series, but no info indicates that one was ever available. They were made for the 120 and 140 tractors. You can paruse over there and look at the model info section, and then click on the attachments to see what was offered back in the day. There is another 140 set up with a center blade in their archives. I've posted a link below:
> 
> http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/discus/messages/335/11917.html#POST7578 *


hey joe did they make a loader for the 200 series JD l would like to get one


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l don't think so because it is a manual lift


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts13,
There were approx. 400,000 200 series tractors built during the 13 year run. Estimates are that 15% of them had the dealer installed electric or hydraulic lift kit installed. The hydraulic lift was only used for lifting the attachments and had a 1 quart reservoir. I see the elec. lifts on ebay often and the manual lift has a helper spring available to help with heavy loads. I think (not 100% sure) that the Johnny bucket is available for the 200 blade, but no loader that I could find.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*I dug a little deeper*

jbetts,
There was a loader offered for the old Deere110 and 112 which immediately preceded the 200 series. These tractors all used the vari-drive and shared front and rear attachment points. Here is a link that might be of interest to you.

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/discus/messages/335/17799.html#POST8620


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks now just have to find one l will look a the JD dealer or does any one have one 4 sale what cost would one be


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe
That is one nice ride! The only down side is, you'd be more afraid to scratch it then if it was brand new. Real nice collector piece though. Maybe you could ride it in a local parade?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts13 Kwik-way loader company makes a loader for the JD212


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sergeant _
> *jbetts13 Kwik-way loader company makes a loader for the JD212 *


is that company still around or not


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Jbetts13 yes the company is still around They just made a new backhoe and loader combonation fro the Simplicity Leagacy XL series and the are working on a Backhoe for the JD X-Series tractors you can get to there web site from this web site www.yetmans.mb.ca/ then click on kw manufacturing


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks but l can't find the loaders


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts13 go to this web site www.kwmanufacturing.com then click on product catalog and then Click on the manufacturer you want to look at and it will give the model number of loader for your tractor.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks a mill how do l git prices


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*To get prices*

You will have to call there 1(800) number on ther web site or e-mail them for prices I know for my White GT2055 the loader cost about $2,500. You best bet though is to call them the owner and enginners are pretty helpful guy's they been making loader and Backhoe for over forty plus years for small tractors.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

just emailed them just waiting for them to email me


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

they don't make a loader for the 200 series does any one have one 4 sale ????????


----------

